# Can I get Student visa after being deported from Australia 1 month ago?



## obrero (Nov 2, 2014)

First of all ,I would like to apologize for my bad English ,it is not my nativ language.I am from Spain.

I would like to make a Student visa application.

Unfortunately I was deported from Australia on October 2014.

I was in Sydney airport with a Tourist visa when Inmigration officers stop me .They took my phone and they have found evidence on my phone that I wanted to work illegally .

Can I get Student visa after being deported from Australia 1 month ago?

Will I now have any trouble getting a Student visa?

What possible steps can I take now to pursue a Student visa?

Is it true that I am still banned from entering into any Commonwealth countries?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you were deported, it's quite likely you now have a 3-year ban which would prevent you from applying for a temporary visa. So it's likely you cannot apply for a student visa. Perhaps call DIBP to confirm if you do indeed have a 3-year ban or speak with a migration agent.

I'm not sure what impact your deportation would have on entering other Commonwealth countries, but I assume most have similar questions regarding cancelled visas, deportations, etc. and they share information so it may be an issue trying to enter other countries.


----------



## obrero (Nov 2, 2014)

thank you Maggie
I am very worried because tomorrow I am going to Philipinnes and is a Commonweaith country.


----------



## Lahore (Oct 10, 2014)

If you are on 3-years exclusion period, there is no way you can apply for any kind of visa.

On a related note, i am watching this show 'border security Australia' these days and it seems they go through people's cellphone if they identify someone as immigration risk. Did they ask for your permission before they went through your phone messages? In my opinion it is pretty intrusive that they would go through somebody's personal conversations. And what happens when somebody's cellphone is password protected or something. Do they request you to type in the password for them?


----------



## obrero (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks Lahore
I agreed totally with you.
They asked me for the phone password .They didn't ask for permission to check all my messages.


----------



## redvelvet (Oct 27, 2014)

They will want to know why you were deported. So you want to apply for Australian student visa now after they had proof of your intention to work illegally in Australia on your tourist visa? Its going to be tough...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would love to know the legality of that!


----------



## obrero (Nov 2, 2014)

ufortunately they had proof


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd say that unless you could get a waiver on compassionate grounds, you'd be banned for 3 years from applying for a student visa.You may also have problems convincing the Department that you are a Genuine Temporary Entrant.

The Philippines do not belong to the Commonwealth.

You may have issues in countries like Canada or the USA, because of the deportation. I am not sure if Australia shares this sort of information.


----------



## obrero (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the swift reply.
Is a very useful information


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

obrero said:


> thank you Maggie
> I am very worried because tomorrow I am going to Philipinnes and is a Commonweaith country.


Don't worry the Philippines is not a member of the Commonwealth of Nations, however they may ask if you have been deported from another country.


----------

